# Knock knock...



## tink23

hope I can come in? FOB and I have just recently split for the final time. 

On good terms and everything thank god but I am now officially a single parent so thought it'd be ok if I join? :)

:wave:


----------



## Laura2919

Hello :wave: 

Welcome.... Glad things are amicable.. Thats something we dont see that often here.. :haha:


----------



## MummyJade

Welcome hun!! 

x


----------



## dustbunny

Bonjour!! :hugs:


----------



## kirst1805

Welcome my dear, Glad to hear you are still on good terms.. Seems to be rare lately.

xxx


----------



## CrazyBird

:wave:

I've also joined this section recently. Glad you and fob are getting on still. Me and fob get on fine, just hope it stays that way but i'm sure he will turn bitter in the end even though its his fault we split. 

Take care xx


----------

